# Wireless PCI Adapter not working



## Adz111 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi

I just purchased a wireless PCI Adapter and I cannot seem to get it to work. The box states it is an Excel IEEE 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter. I have inserted it into the appropriate slot and when I start up Windows the device driver states that it has not installed correctly. 

The device driver is: Marvell Libertas 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Client Adapter. On my device manager list it has an error tag and when opened it comes up with the following message:

This device cannot start (Code 10)

I have tried to update the device, but I still get this error message and I have attempted to download new drivers off the internet but am unsure about what I am doing. If someone could offer some assistance in getting my network adapter to work that would be greatly appreciated. 

My operating system in Windows Vista.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Go back into device manager, go into the properties, driver tab, and click on update driver then direct it to the new drivers that you downloaded.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Did you not receive the software/driver disc with the card?


----------



## Adz111 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Lorjack and makinu1der2,

I have updated my downloaded drivers and I still get the code 10 error. I am not sure if I even have the right drivers for the adapter. 

The adapter came with the CD, but the driver on the CD is out of date -2005- and does not seem to work with Vista. 

I assume I need to update the driver to one that is compatible with Windows but am unsure where to get them, and what the right ones are.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Is that the entire make & model of the adapter? I can't find any Excel wireless adapters.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

vista is not listed as a supported OS for this adapter

Marvell Libertas 802.11g/b Wireless LAN Client Adapter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads


----------



## Adz111 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wand3r3r said:


> vista is not listed as a supported OS for this adapter
> 
> Marvell Libertas 802.11g/b Wireless LAN Client Adapter - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Downloads


Does this mean that this adapter does not work with Vista?
Do I need to purchase a new adapter? What do you reccomend?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

It will work with Vista if you can find some drivers for it.


----------

